# Poland Chicks! Chick Pic Heavy! lol



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Here are some of my Poland Chicks.
Currently have White Crested Blues, White Crested Blacks, Cuckoos (from Ireland), Gold Laced and Chamois. Some are smooth some are Frizzled.
My sister has booked 6 hens of mixed colours now she has to twist her fellers arm lol but that won;t take long as he's quiet taken with polands now he's seen pics.



















One of my faves, Gorgeous little Girl 'Regina'


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

have to say some very nice chucks there i like the inein the center at the bottom on the middle pic :flrt:.. xx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

ha! so cute! :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Got some more Polands due today. So fingers crossed my 28 in brooders increases lol


----------



## cammylover (Aug 31, 2008)

perhaps you can tell us how you sex them lol

they are stunning !!! i so want a couple hens to add to my flock there so funky:2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

cammylover said:


> perhaps you can tell us how you sex them lol
> 
> they are stunning !!! i so want a couple hens to add to my flock there so funky:2thumb:


 
:whistling2: I did.


----------



## cammylover (Aug 31, 2008)

i must be blind i cant see it anywhere lol

can you paste it for me.: victory:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

cammylover said:


> i must be blind i cant see it anywhere lol
> 
> can you paste it for me.: victory:


 
This is a Blue Poland Cock. non Bearded. If you look at how the feathers are on his crest, you can see more of his face than you can on the hens, the feathers are also pointed tips.









This is a hen. Very pompom style head crest. The feathers are softer.









On chicks, the cocks crest grows in more like a Mohawk type, where as the hens the crest grows more rounded.

The one on the left is a cock, the one in the middle and on the right are both hens.


----------



## Twinks2l (Oct 5, 2009)

*Poland hens*

Hi,

You wouldn't believe the trouble I have had trying to log onto this website about your hens

Do you have a blue Polands or will you be having some later on. What other colours do you have.

Many thanks

Twinks21


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh God Im in love with the last 3 chicks they are gorgeous:no1:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Twinks2l said:


> Hi,
> 
> You wouldn't believe the trouble I have had trying to log onto this website about your hens
> 
> ...


 
Sorry we don't have any available.


----------



## k_orbz (Sep 8, 2009)

I actually opened this thread thinking polish chik are hot.. :lol: :whip:

nice chicks anyways.. ^^


----------



## Twinks2l (Oct 5, 2009)

*Poland Hens*

Many thanks for reply. Do you plan on having more Polands in the Spring.....had to have our lovely Blue Laced put to sleep after several weeks of trying to save her. Thought it was heart failure.......she was an absolute sweetheart.

Mollie her friend is missing her so much so had to get her a friend asap.
Picking up a gold laced or buff next Saturday, hope she takes to it only had blue friends before. 

Could I book two blues from the next hatch......is that possible. (self blues or blue white crested)???

Many thanks

Twinks21


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

They're cool.. But.. What do they do?


----------



## Twinks2l (Oct 5, 2009)

*Poland hens*

They are adorable pets....... look beautiful around the garden, got lovely personalities come to their names and will sit on your arm or knee and take food from you..........

I am well and truly hooked

Twinks21


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Twinks2l said:


> They are adorable pets....... look beautiful around the garden, got lovely personalities come to their names and will sit on your arm or knee and take food from you..........
> 
> I am well and truly hooked
> 
> Twinks21


 
And they lay lovely little creamy eggs! lol


----------



## Twinks2l (Oct 5, 2009)

*Polands*

Never forget the eggs, but they are not kept for their eggs really are they. not like a Rhode Island Red that lays every day. One of mine would lay every other day - sometimes every third.

A lot are kept for showing or just their pure beauty and character.

You didn't say, will you be having more next Spring in the blue self or white crested. They are soooooo adorable.

Twinks21


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Twinks2l said:


> Never forget the eggs, but they are not kept for their eggs really are they. not like a Rhode Island Red that lays every day. One of mine would lay every other day - sometimes every third.
> 
> A lot are kept for showing or just their pure beauty and character.
> 
> ...


No idea. I never count chicks before they've even been concieved lol

We've got our laying hens hybrids in with a few pure breds (Maran, Leghorn, French copper black maran, Welsummer) in our laying flock. Then we have breeding pens with groups like the Legbars, Polands and Barnevelders. Mixed Small flock of LF Orpingtons.
Then pairs of Salamon Faverolles (Lovely big show birds, cock was a prize winner and PCGB rung), pair of Rhode Island Red Bantams, Pair of Buff Sussex Bantams, Pair of OEG bantams (furnace), Pair Silver Laced Wyandotte Bantams, Pair of Buff Orpington Bantams (PCGB rung Hen, Top show bred), Trio of Black Leghorn Bantams and a Lavender Hen. Trio of Pekins. Have Japanese Bantams but trying to find a nice well balance Black Tailed Cock for my daughters 3 hens who are so tame and love being fussed. 
I don't breed and hatch all year rund, only in the spring as to give chicks a good time to grow before winter and because it's not fun being a chick if you can't play out in the summer because it's snowing or raining. 
Ill start my hatching next year around feb/march.


----------



## Twinks2l (Oct 5, 2009)

*Polands*

Wow, you certainly have a super range of hens. I only keep polands as the first one we found at a motorway services, brought her home got her a friend and that was it - hooked. Two Jersey Giants had been dumped up a lane with some free ranging hens, they were as big as Turkeys almost, and tame, just came up to you to be petted. I told the nurse at my Vets and she has them now amd she is also a chicken fan.

I would love to have kept them but I thought the size difference may have been a problem, but apparently not, they run with her small hens without any trouble at all. They are so very, very, docile, if I had known they wouldn't hurt my girls I would definitely have kept them myself (l blue and l black).Thinking about it though most giant breeds of dog etc are very docile, I know our Leonberger is.

I shall have to keep my eyes peeled next Spring then to see if you have any blue's.

Many thanks for reply


Twinks21


----------



## Twinks2l (Oct 5, 2009)

*Feeding advice for polands please.*

Hi chicken lovers,

Just bought a chamosis poland hen apparently hatched in April/May time. The chap told me to keep her on growers pellets until March next year, someone else told me to start to wean her onto layers and mixed corn in the next week or so - which is the right way forwward. My other Poland is 4 years old so will be eating the same diet,........would growers harm her health?

Twinks21


----------

